# callaway series nice price



## julien18o (Apr 16, 2008)

:thumbsdown:Hi evryone, I have bought a callaway series in a shop for 1100$. (golftown)
And now what 's my suprise when I saw this same series for only 456$ on the net.
I m so sad and so angry. 
I want just give you the adress, like this you couldn't do the same mistake.

iron series, Golf, Action Figures items on eBay.com


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. It never feels good when you find something cheaper once you've pay big bucks for it already.


----------



## julien18o (Apr 16, 2008)

you know, I was desapointed but now with time and a few game, I m very enjoy about my serie. And I don't care about the price. such a good serie.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Gald tohear that your enjoying them. Have they helped to improve your game?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks like a poor attempt at forum marketing to me  That link obviously doesn't go to irons. Try again sir.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I did question that but I thought I'd give them a chance


----------

